# Trails um Feuchtwangen?



## Steppenwolf-RM (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin beruflich im März und April je eine Woche in Feuchtwangen. 
Je nach Helligkeit würde ich gerne etwas biken gehen. Ich wollte mal fragen ob es in der Nähe ein paar Trails gibt und ob mich ggf. mal jemand mitnehmen würde. Ich würde mein kleines Enduro mitbringen welches sich über lustige Trails freuen würde. 

Würde mich freuen wenn sich da was einrichten lassen würde.
Wenn ich mit den Auto irgendwo hinkommen soll ist das kein Thema.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (14. Januar 2009)

Viel scheint ja hier nicht zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

